# problème envoi mail - adresse expéditeur rejetée



## orelilie (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un souci avec l'envoi de mails. J'ai un message me disant: "l'adresse de l'expéditeur est rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com" dès que je veux envoyer un mail.
Je précise que je n'ai pas de problème à la réception des mails.
Je ne vois pas d'où vient le problème. Je pense avoir bien configuré le compte (?) J'ai cherché
J'ai fais quelques captures d'écran, si ça peut aider.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

adresse de l'expéditeur est-elle bien rédigée ?


----------



## orelilie (5 Septembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> adresse de l'expéditeur est-elle bien rédigée ?








Oui, elle l'est!


----------



## le nul (5 Septembre 2010)

est ce que t'as un compte mac (ex me@mac.com ) ou mobileme ??


----------



## Aliboron (5 Septembre 2010)

Si on en croit ce qui est dit sur la page ad hoc de Live.com :
- il est préférable de cocher "Utiliser le port personnalisé" et d'y mettre le port 587, plutôt que de laisser libre le choix du port (qui du coup se fait probablement sur le port 25 - lequel a de bonnes chances d'être restreint par ton FAI) ;
- comme authentification, dans le doute mieux vaut mettre ton adresse de messagerie et ton mot de passe. Apparemment tu as mis "Aucun" (et c'est probablement de là que vient le message d'erreur).

Bref, dans un premier temps, je crois que je ne dirais pas que ton compte est "bien configuré". 




le nul a dit:


> est ce que t'as un compte mac (ex me@mac.com ) ou mobileme ??


Heu, de toute évidence, c'est un compte Hotmail qu'il utilise (en tout cas, c'est ce qu'il utilise comme serveur SMTP, donc...)


----------



## orelilie (5 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Si on en croit ce qui est dit sur la page ad hoc de Live.com :
> - il est préférable de cocher "Utiliser le port personnalisé" et d'y mettre le port 587, plutôt que de laisser libre le choix du port (qui du coup se fait probablement sur le port 25 - lequel a de bonnes chances d'être restreint par ton FAI) ;
> - comme authentification, dans le doute mieux vaut mettre ton adresse de messagerie et ton mot de passe. Apparemment tu as mis "Aucun" (et c'est probablement de là que vient le message d'erreur).
> 
> Bref, dans un premier temps, je crois que je ne dirais pas que ton compte est "bien configuré".



C'est bon, j'ai mis le port 587 et l'authentification avec login et mot de passe, et...

ça fonctionne!   Merciiiiii !:love:





Aliboron a dit:


> Heu, de toute évidence, c'est un compte Hotmail qu'*il* utilise (en tout cas, c'est ce qu'*il* utilise comme serveur SMTP, donc...)



En fait c'est "elle", je suis une fille... c'était pas évident, donc je t'en veux pas


----------

